# loki my ducorps cockatoo



## cobe (Nov 24, 2010)

couple of photos of my ducorps loki


----------



## lovemysnakes (Apr 17, 2011)

aww he is gorgeous. i would love to get some birds one day. so many animals at the zoo already though lol. will need to win the lottery to get all the animals id love to have. and then id need everyone to help out so they all the attention they deserve lol.


----------



## cobe (Nov 24, 2010)

she is great and such a laugh to be around. i would love to have more parrots one day but for now just loki will be fine


----------



## lovemysnakes (Apr 17, 2011)

how many rabbits have you got? is that a mini dwarf/ dwarf rabbit or a young rabbit? 
i have two rabbits, one mini dwarf lop and one mini dwarf rex. lovely well bred show rabbits though i dont show them. they are just loveable messy pets lol.


----------



## cobe (Nov 24, 2010)

its not my bunny i used to go into work with my loki and she hated rabbits so shes telling no i think? i used to breed rabbits but for the wrong reason :/ i used to have 1 or 2 large boids at one time and i had to breed rats, rabbits and mice. the joys of keeping reptiles 

i do love the rex rabbits though they are stunning. i had a castrate dutch giant he was a house rabbit and a great pet.


----------



## lovemysnakes (Apr 17, 2011)

yeh big rabbits do make better house pets when they have a big garden to use too of course lol. 

i wouldnt say that you were breeding them for the wrong reason. but we wont go into that, might get people yell at us online style lol. 

my rex is a right stunner, faun though not red. might get a red one day. the lop chocolate brown. named mr brown and rex is evie brown. evie brown was hitlers bird wasnt she lol. didnt think of that at the time of naming her though lol.


----------



## cobe (Nov 24, 2010)

eva braun was hilters misses. studied german history  i used to have a continental giant. she was h u g e to say the least i think about 2+ stone. i am not a great fan of mammals tbh but i have just fell in love with pygmy mice and i may have to get some


----------



## lovemysnakes (Apr 17, 2011)

lol bless. 
yeh i studied german history too. know more about weimer republic than i do our government. though studied goverment and politics too. ive got more a levels than handbags i think lol. cant remember much though! so not much use to me unless i dig out the books and then no1 wants to sit and chat to me about phenomenology, psychology or history lol. let alone english literature! 
only thing i can share with people is my art but thats about it. lol.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

He is a cracker  Lovely bird, nice rabbit too!


----------

